# New World + Old World ID's



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello all. I have three new fish i need some help with. Any help would be great.

Lab. Perlmutt. Pure or cross?

















Cynotilapia afra?









Vieja bifasciatus?, fenestratus?, hybrid?, other?. Size is 10".


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

First one does look like a scrawy perlmutt. Second one is the opposite, rather pudgy, lol. Could be an afra, could be one of the zebras, not too great at distinguishing between them myself.

That very pretty rainbow girl (I'm guessing) is a fenestratus...very nice. I absolutely adore mine. How long have you had it? It's very washed out, but it could be the light substrate doing that.


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

SinisterKisses said:


> First one does look like a scrawy perlmutt. Second one is the opposite, rather pudgy, lol. Could be an afra, could be one of the zebras, not too great at distinguishing between them myself.
> 
> That very pretty rainbow girl (I'm guessing) is a fenestratus...very nice. I absolutely adore mine. How long have you had it? It's very washed out, but it could be the light substrate doing that.


Scrawny was just picked up today, hence the skinnyness.

Tubby i picked up last week. Believe it or not he was fatter. The previous owner had an over feeding problem.

As for the big girl...At the time of the pic shed been in the tank all of 2 hours or so. Shes starting to show a bit better color now and shes coming up to the glass to see me.


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

First fish is likely a female perlmutt given the subdued color; looks correct for that fish. Second is a Cynotilapia afra variant. Difficult to say exactly which location as there are several sporting the dark blue color with narrow orange dorsal band; most common may be the variant from Hai Reef.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Definitely a _C. afra _of some type. Like *Jason S* said, Hai Reef and Chimate are the most common ones I see around these days that look like that.


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

why_spyder said:


> Definitely a _C. afra _of some type. Like *Jason S* said, Hai Reef and Chimate are the most common ones I see around these days that look like that.


fisrt thing that came to mind when I saw it was Chimate.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 4, 2009)

here is a picture of the Veija fenestratus I use to breed. Yours do not look like fenestratus. i am wondering if it is a hybrid of some kind.










hope the picture helps


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

His looks identical to my female, it's yours that don't quite look right to me?


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 4, 2009)

It may not be a hybrid veija looking through cichlid profiles and seeing a closeup of the Vieja bifasciatus I am thinking that is what it is. That is just my opionion. mine came from a reputable breeder. I do not have them any more. Sold to another breeder that was more equiped to handle a fish that gets 12 -14 inches.

Jeff


----------

